
Woops, Google’s Street View cars collected email passwords, “sensitive data” - mrspin
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/06/21/woops-googles-street-view-cars-collected-email-passwords-and-more-sensitive-data/
======
mvandemar
Wait a minute...

"Our ultimate objective is to delete the data consistent with our legal
obligations and in consultation with the appropriate authorities."

Delete the data that they are legally required to? If it was accidentally
collected in the first place, why keep _any_ of it?

~~~
enomar
I suspect it's because various governments want it as evidence of some wrong
doing.

------
der_ketzer
Sometimes I wonder if Google does things that look bad by accident or if the
really meant to do them. And I wonder too, if they realized of this before the
French and if Google used this information.

------
lulin
This was already superflous news on slashdot and it is just as useless here.

------
pasbesoin
Collecting sensitive data that were _broadcast in the clear_. I doubt it, but
my sort of hope for a positive development from all this is a big de facto PSA
(1) on data security.

EDIT: (1) Public Service Announcement, a U.S. broadcasting
component/convention. In return for one's licensed use of the spectrum, one
agrees to air a certain amount of "community service" type messages.

